# Honey dew melons bad?



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yesterday I gave Jack and Jill some honey dew melons for the first time. I noticed they were licking like crazy all night long. :w00t: My hubby thought it was b/c of the melons, so I gave them both a bit of benadryl, but the licking continued. Then when we went to bed, at 2am, Jack threw up 3x on my bed. :new_shocked: Has this happened to anyone else? Is it b/c of the honey dew melon?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 24 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821637


> Yesterday I gave Jack and Jill some honey dew melons for the first time. I noticed they were licking like crazy all night long. :w00t: My hubby thought it was b/c of the melons, so I gave them both a bit of benadryl, but the licking continued. Then when we went to bed, at 2am, Jack threw up 3x on my bed. :new_shocked: Has this happened to anyone else? Is it b/c of the honey dew melon?[/B]


They are not toxic http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-contr...ydew-melon.html but other than that, I don't know....


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

It might have just been the sugar content. The last time I had honey-dew I remember just how sweet it was. Maybe they had a sugar high or something. Or maybe Jack is just sensitive to it, and ate too much.


----------

